# Fastening Track to insulated foam board?



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Happy Holidays everyone. I am in the process of getting everything together to build a showcase track for my Grand Prix cars. I plan on building a small fully detailed track on insulated foam board. I'm thinking hot glue or a silicone sealant to secure it down. What would you recommend?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Silicone*

Second that. Friend and I both used silicone sealer to fasten our tracks down. His on 2" insulating foam, mine on plywood base. I used screws too just because already had the holes in some of the track, and first time w/ the silicone. Skip the screws.

I just put dashed beads of silicone along the the underside of the slots and a little along the corners & sides. Mainly wanted it hidden since my track is countersunk into MDF aprons/infield. You can as easily just put it along the track edges to make it easier to get to; should work just as well.

Real easy to take back up though. I just used a long handled drywall knife to reach under the track and cut the silicone. (I've made a few layout changes and one track piece replacement.)

The other benefit even on a wood base like mine is that it helps soften the 'plastic rumble' noise.

See you at the races!
Mike


----------

